# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - syyskuu 2009

## Aaro R

No niin, en viitsinyt pistää enää tämän päivän havaintoja tuohon elokuun havaintoketjuun, joten nyt kun on kuukin vaihtunut niin voidaanpa aloittaa uusi ketjukin! :Wink: 

1.9

TKL:

#252/12
#240/13
#405/18

Paunu:

#121/10
#54/71B
#97/62 (13.00 lähtö Pyynikintorilta, ilmeisesti siis #51 ei vieläkään ajossa)

#404 näyttäisi olevan nyt hyvin hyvin pysyvä 22:lla kun kilvissä on nyt myös määränpääasemat.

----------


## jtm

1.9 Tkl:
#637/25
#409/26
#626/29
#629/29

----------


## Aaro R

2.9

TKL:

#414/17
#661/31
#226/26

Eilen kun pyöriskelin YouTubessa, löysin sieltä yli 6 minuuttia kestävän videon jossa ajeltiin ex-TKL (MFL-314) #208:lla! :Very Happy:  Oli jonkun PHLS ry:n käytössä ja vielä TKL:n väreissä. Käytin hakusanaa "Wiima K202". Laittaisin kyllä ilman muuta suoran linkin kyseiseen videoon jos vain tietäisin miten se tehdään! :Laughing:  Ehkä joku asiantuntevampi voisi lisätä tuon linkin jos on tarvetta.

Paunu:

#51 tuli nyt vastaan Koskipuistossa. Ei ollut millään linjalla. Täytynee tarkistella jos se olisi vaikka ajossa myöhemmin tänään.

----------


## jtm

2.9 Tkl:
#409/13
#232/37 :Eek: , piti pari kertaa hieraista silmiä kun tämän näin. Onkohan tämä taas näitä huollon vahinkoja niinkuin keväällä nivel 2:lla?

----------


## Aaro R

4.9

TKL:

#224/23
#664/8
#650/8 (Koilliskeskuksen "kasi")
#233/18
#637/14
#426/17
#259/30

#424 on myös päräytellyt viime aikoina linjalla 16.

Paunu:

#76/61

----------


## ultrix

> #424 on myös päräytellyt viime aikoina linjalla 16.


Tiesin kyllä, että se on viime aikoina yleistynyt, mutten tiennytkään, että bussitkin päräyttää nykyisin.  :Tongue:

----------


## Aaro R

> Tiesin kyllä, että se on viime aikoina yleistynyt, mutten tiennytkään, että bussitkin päräyttää nykyisin.


No joo, sitten olisi kyllä jo syytä huoleen jos näin asian laita olisi! Tykkään vain ilmaista asioita värikkäin sanankääntein! :Biggrin: 

5.9 

TKL:

#640/14
#236/18
#275/30
#638/1 :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

6.9 Tkl:
#664/29

7.9 Tkl:
#426/16
#409/18
#226/22
#121/23

----------


## Aaro R

8.9

TKL:

#223/30
#233/16
#244/12

Paunu:

#76/71
#72/45

#51 taitanee olla vaihtanut paikkaa #97:n kanssa Pirkkalassa: #51 ajoi ainakin eilen 16.10 lähtöä Pyynikintorilta, ennen #97:n hommia. Tänään taas #97 ajoi 11.05 lähtöä Pyynikintorilta joka on taas vastaavasti ollut #51:n duunia. Täytyy vielä odottaa ja katsoa josko tämä olisi kenties pysyvämpi järjestely.

----------


## jtm

09.09.09 Tkl:
#629/3
#640/3
#636/8
#643/K13
#224/16
#407/17  :Very Happy: 
#121/21, mikäs tähän oli tullut, kun iso pala takapuskurista oli lähtenyt irti? osa moottorista näkyi.
#409/22
#422/22

Olen tossa ihmetellut miksi YBF-456 on viettänyt paljon aikaa Nekalan hallilla, mutta tänään sain tietää, että se on vielä Tkl:n omistuksessa. Minulle uusi asia. :Very Happy:  Mutta tänään YBF-456 oli kuskaamassa tulevia autonkuljettajia "tilausajossa" Pirkankadulta TESC:lle ja takaisin. Kilvissä oli TAO TAMPERE. Oli todella mukavaa päästä tämän kyytiin noin vuoden tauon jälkeen. :Laughing:

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Olen tossa ihmetellut miksi YBF-456 on viettänyt paljon aikaa Nekalan hallilla, mutta tänään sain tietää, että se on vielä Tkl:n omistuksessa.


Väärää tietoa sulla  :Wink:  ex 213 ei ole TKL:n omistuksessa.Mutta ei ole myöskään TAO:n omistuksessa. Käyttäjä on TAO mutta omistaja on joku muu  :Wink:  Auto viettää aikaa nekalassa sen takia kun on hajalla ollut.

----------


## jtm

> Väärää tietoa sulla  ex 213 ei ole TKL:n omistuksessa.Mutta ei ole myöskään TAO:n omistuksessa. Käyttäjä on TAO mutta omistaja on joku muu  Auto viettää aikaa nekalassa sen takia kun on hajalla ollut.


No kerropas kuka on omistaja? Ainakin opettajani sanoi, että omistaja on Tkl.

----------


## Aaro R

*9.9*

TKL:

#263/18

Paunu:

#80/95 
#82/45

Nämä edellämainitut siis eilen illalla klo 22 jälkeen. Yleensä en ole näin myöhään liikenteessä, mutta olipahan hieno kokemus sekin. :Smile: 

*10.9*

TKL:

#233/18 (viihtynyt viime aikoina aika paljonkin 18:lla, #218:n paikalla)
#226/26 (oli pysähtynyt Multiojankadun pysäkille, auto ei ollut käynnissä eikä siellä ollut ketään sisällä. Linjakilvissä luki kuitenkin 26. Hajonnut kenties?)
#641/37
#636/14
#263/16

----------


## ihmettelijä

> No kerropas kuka on omistaja? Ainakin opettajani sanoi, että omistaja on Tkl.


AKK on omistaja  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> AKK on omistaja


TAKK, JAKK vai Tampereen Infra? Lyhenteesi on moniselitteinen.

----------


## ihmettelijä

> TAKK, JAKK vai Tampereen Infra? Lyhenteesi on moniselitteinen.


Kyseisessä nimessä ei mielestäni ole mitään epäselvää. AKK= Auto ja konekeskus Joka on Infran yksikkö. Mielestäni TAKK ja JAKK lyhenteissä on J ja T edessä AKK:ssa ei ole  :Wink:

----------


## Aaro R

11.9.

TKL:

#637/29
#636/14
#243/18
#263/12

Länsilinjat:

#96, 97 linjalla 50.

Linjalla 7 on myös tehty hieman tarkennuksia linjakilpiin (Pirkkahallin suuntaan).

----------


## jtm

10.9 LL:
#43/Y99
#68/Y99
#90/Y99

11.9 Veolia:
#717/90, onkos tämä joku siirto Seinäjoelta päin? Ensimmäistä kertaa näen ysikyppisellä Hautamäen värisen auton.

----------


## killerpop

> 11.9 Veolia:
> #717/90, onkos tämä joku siirto Seinäjoelta päin? Ensimmäistä kertaa näen ysikyppisellä Hautamäen värisen auton.


Jaa-a, ainaki vt #604 oli jo aiemmin Seinäjoella, että olisko saatu parempi vaihdossa  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

> Jaa-a, ainaki vt #604 oli jo aiemmin Seinäjoella, että olisko saatu parempi vaihdossa


Eikös tuo klo 13:15 vuoro ollut auton #604:n ajama vuoro?

----------


## Aaro R

12.9

TKL:

#651/14
#267/23
#282/30
#244/18
#264/18
#271/26
#657/29
#274/13
#643/1
#253/25

----------


## jtm

12.9 Tkl:
#638/1
#660/1
#635/3
#636/3

12.9 LL:
#44/Y99, Hervantaan
#77/Y99, Keskustaan
#88/Y99, Keskustaan

----------


## ultrix

Ei nyt ihan kaikkein tuoreimpia havaintoja, mutta seuraavia en ole huomannut kenenkään muun havainneen:

to 3.9.: 419/K12
to 10.9.: 109/24

TAO:n 210 seisoi Pyynikin hallilla amiksen väreihin faceliftattuna.

----------


## jtm

> TAO:n 210 seisoi Pyynikin hallilla amiksen väreihin faceliftattuna.


Tarkoitatko 213?  :Smile: 

14.9 Tkl:
#278/13
#637/K13
#632/26

----------


## Aaro R

15.9

TKL:

#263/26
#405/18
#233/17
#223/22
#121/1
#637/37
#628/31
#661/8
#252/26

Tässä vaiheessa voisi kysyä että onko tuo #633 ihan vakio linjalla 19? Kovin usein olen sen kyseisellä linjalla nimittäin nähnyt. Tämä kun vietti suurimman osan ajastaan monuna viime talvi-aikataulukaudella. :Smile:

----------


## jtm

> Tässä vaiheessa voisi kysyä että onko tuo #633 ihan vakio linjalla 19? Kovin usein olen sen kyseisellä linjalla nimittäin nähnyt. Tämä kun vietti suurimman osan ajastaan monuna viime talvi-aikataulukaudella.


Kyllä tuo on ihan vakiosijoitus.

14.9 Tkl:
#661/11
#633/25

----------


## Eppu

15.9.

Tällainen auto ajeli tänään linjaa 31. Onkohan tämän ikätoverit myös saamassa vastaavanlaisen väritysasun lähitulevaisuudessa...?

----------


## jtm

> 15.9.
> 
> Tällainen auto ajeli tänään linjaa 31. Onkohan tämän ikätoverit myös saamassa vastaavanlaisen väritysasun lähitulevaisuudessa...?


Minun mielestä todella ruma. Menee varmaan hetki totutteluun. Kovaa vauhtia ollaan harmaa raidat poistamassa autoista.

----------


## K V

> Minun mielestä todella ruma. Menee varmaan hetki totutteluun. Kovaa vauhtia ollaan harmaa raidat poistamassa autoista.


Olisikohan tähän syynä se, että myös TKL:lle maksetaan alennettua liikennöintikorvausta, jos autot eivät ole vaaditun värisiä. Tulee aika nopeasti halvemmaksi maalata autot, kuin kärsiä sanktioista.

Noita yhteistariffimerkkejä on kanssa alettu laittamaan tuohon etuvalojen viereen. Näin yhdessä Scalassakin sellaisen laitettuna samaan tapaan, kuin Paunu #120:ssä.

Onkohan muuten myös näissä tilaajaväreihin uudelleenmaalatuissa autoissa mainoskielto?

----------


## jtm

16.9 LL:
#12/2

----------


## killerpop

Voisiko tästä ketjusta ihan aikuisen oikeasti poistaa turhat hehkutukset ja hymiöt? Oleellista on fakta- ei tunneseikat. Eli joku _POIKKEUKSELLINEN_ auto oli jollain linjalla (ja tietenkin olisi kiva kuulla myös perustelu, että mikä siinä niin poikkeuksellista on).

Koska myöskin vallitseva kalustotilanne on mitä on, niin havainnoissa ei kovin oleellista ole myöskään että Scala oli Scalan tilalla, etenkin jos kyse on kuta kuinkin identtisestä autosta.

----------


## jtm

> Voisiko tästä ketjusta ihan aikuisen oikeasti poistaa turhat hehkutukset ja hymiöt? Oleellista on fakta- ei tunneseikat. Eli joku _POIKKEUKSELLINEN_ auto oli jollain linjalla (ja tietenkin olisi kiva kuulla myös perustelu, että mikä siinä niin poikkeuksellista on).
> 
> Koska myöskin vallitseva kalustotilanne on mitä on, niin havainnoissa ei kovin oleellista ole myöskään että Scala oli Scalan tilalla, etenkin jos kyse on kuta kuinkin identtisestä autosta.


Selvä. Ymmärsin hyvin yskäsi. Anteeksi jos olen tehnyt tästä tyhmän oloisen ketjun luettavaksi ja vienyt ketjun merkityksen.

----------


## Multsun poika

Vastustan Killerpopin ideaa. Käyttäkööt hymiöitä edelleen vapaasti ne jotka niin haluavat. Ne piristävät muuten kuivakkaa palstaa, eikä niiden näkemisestä kenekän päivä mene pilalle.

Joillekin auton numero on myös paljon tärkeämpi juttu kuin se, ettyä kyseessä on vain Scalan vaihtoi Scalaan.

En kannata "neuvovaa sensuuria". Yhtä kiinnostaa yksi asia ja toista toinen. Se on tämän plastan rikkauskin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Käyttäkööt hymiöitä edelleen vapaasti ne jotka niin haluavat.


Foorumin sääntöjen mukaan hymiöiden ylenpalttinen käyttö on kielletty. Hymiöiden jatkuva käyttäminen havaintojen yhteydessä on turhaa ja lasketaan foorumin sääntöjen rikkomiseksi.

Havaintoja lähettäessä kannattaa miettiä, mitkä ovat mielenkiintoisia ja mitkä eivät.

----------


## Multsun poika

Kieltää hymiöt on eri asia kuin käyttää niitä silloin tällöin.

Kuka määrää mikä on mielenkiintoien havainto?

Kuukankoko? Killerpop?  Minä?

----------


## Eppu

> Kuka määrää mikä on mielenkiintoien havainto?


No ei minuakaan kovin paljoa kiinnosta jos joku Scala on korvattu toisella, tai oikeastaan edes vara-autojen kierto eri linjoilla. Tätä suuremmat erikoisuudet ja poikkeussijoitukset sekä vaikkapa uusien autojen sijoittuminen eri linjoille ovat niitä asioita, joita on kiva lukea havaintoketjusta. Havaintoketju ei myöskään ole ainakaan ensisijaisesti mielipideketju, joten jos ei muuta kommentoitavaa toisen havaintoihin ole kuin oma mielipide rikastettuna hymiöillä, jätettäköön se viesti sitten postaamatta...

----------


## Multsun poika

Mielestäni toisia ei kannata lähteä sensuroimaan (= neuvomaan olemaan kirjoittamatta), että MINUA ei asia kiinnosta. Siinä tulee äkkiä pää vetävän käteen.

Olkaamme sen verran suvaitsevaisia, että siedetään toisten havaintoja vaikka eivät arvoisaa Minää kiinnostaisikaan.

Vahinko on kyllä jo tapahtunut. Toiset meistä on sen verran herkkiä, että ne ottavat tuollaiset vihjailun onkeensa ja jättävät sitten kirjoittamatta. Valitettavasti.

----------


## Aaro R

Itseäni ainakin viehättää kun näkee muitakin kuin iänikuisia vakioautoja painelevan ikkunan alta ohi, olkoon niiden erona sitten vaikka yksi numero. Kai minulla nyt on oikeus olla kiinnostunut, olkoon kyse sitten vaikka näinkin "pienistä" asioista? Itse koen nämäkin teistä mitättömiltä tuntuvat asiat kiinnostaviksi. Hymiöt/hehkutukset voin jättää omista viesteistäni pois, se ei ole mikään ongelma.

Mutta jos hommat ovat todellakin menossa tähän suuntaan että havainnoistani tehdään virallisesti "tyhjänpäiväisiä", niin eihän tänne uskalla mitään edes kirjoittaakkaan. 

Olisi hyvä muistaa että havainnointikynnys vaihtelee, ihan näin harrastelijajoukon sisälläkin.

----------


## jtm

Olen huomannut, että ihmisillä sana "havainto" voi tarkoittaa vähän eri asiaa. Olen täysin samaa mieltä Aaron kanssa. Mutta ei tänne uskalla kohta mitään laittaa jos saa vain negatiivista palautetta.

----------


## Jufo

Itseäni ei totta puhuen kiinnosta, jos Scala on korvattu Scalalla ja muutenkin viimeisten TKL:n korkeiden nivelien ja telien poistuttua havaintojen yleinen kiinnostavuusarvo on laskenut. Mutta en ymmärrä miten ketään voi häiritä se, että joku näitä vähempiarvoisia havaintoja tänne kirjoittaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tarkoitatko 213?


Hyvin paljon mahdollista.  :Redface: 




> 16.9 LL:
> #12/2


Jep, oli 13:10 Tammelantorin kohdalla matkalla Rauhaniemeen, eli tätä kirjoittaessani lienee jälleen Hämeenkadulla matkalla Rauhaniemeen.

Mitä tulee havaintojen merkityskeskusteluun, ehdotan erityisen poikkeuksellisista havainnoista esim. boldausta, huutomerkkiä tai muuta vastaavaa merkkiä. En itse jaksa lukea havaintolistoja, joissa "scala scalan paikalla"-havainnot ovat samaan tapaan merkitty kuin "nivelbussi linjalla 14"-tyyppiset havainnot.

----------


## Aaro R

> Mitä tulee havaintojen merkityskeskusteluun, ehdotan erityisen poikkeuksellisista havainnoista esim. boldausta, huutomerkkiä tai muuta vastaavaa merkkiä. En itse jaksa lukea havaintolistoja, joissa "scala scalan paikalla"-havainnot ovat samaan tapaan merkitty kuin "nivelbussi linjalla 14"-tyyppiset havainnot.


Eli uusi ehdotuksesi näyttäisi jotakuinkin tältä? Poikkeuksellinen havainto on korostettu. Tämä siis vain esimerkki!

#243/1
#*427/14*

----------


## deepthroat

Jos ny pikku hiljaa mentäisiin takaisin asiaan, eli havaintoihin..
16.9

Paunu #90/ 71B

Ja mitä tulee tuohon LänsiLinjojen numero 12 esiintymiseen linjalla 2, ei voi muuta todetta, kuin että lienee täysin liikennöinti sopimuksen vastaista sekä matkustajien ja myöskin kuljettajan aliarvioimista laittaa moinen rytö linjalle, joka on voitettu tarjoamalla liikenteeseen uudet autot...

----------


## K V

> Jos ny pikku hiljaa mentäisiin takaisin asiaan, eli havaintoihin..
> 16.9
> 
> Paunu #90/ 71B
> 
> Ja mitä tulee tuohon LänsiLinjojen numero 12 esiintymiseen linjalla 2, ei voi muuta todetta, kuin että lienee täysin liikennöinti sopimuksen vastaista sekä matkustajien ja myöskin kuljettajan aliarvioimista laittaa moinen rytö linjalle, joka on voitettu tarjoamalla liikenteeseen uudet autot...



Vara-autoilla ei ole yhtä tarkkoja vaatimuksia, kuin vakikalustolla, mutta kyseinen rotisko ei täytä edes vara-auton minimivaatimuksia (Euro III) ja tällä autolla ajetun liikenteen liikennöintikorvauksia kyllä tiputetaan asianmukaisesti. Liikennöitsijät ovat myös velvollisia raportoimaan kaikista tällaisista sopimuksesta poikkeamisista Tampereen joukkoliikenteelle säännöllisesti. Saa nähdä raportoidaanko, vai yritetäänkö lakaista maton alle.

Mutta ei hätää, ensi kuussa kun tämän kuukauden liikennöintikorvaukset maksetaan, on sieltä ihan varmasti vähennetty siivu sanktioiden vuoksi. Pitääpä laskea kuinka suuret sanktiot Länsilinjoille tästä tulee.

----------


## J_J

> Ja mitä tulee tuohon LänsiLinjojen numero 12 esiintymiseen linjalla 2, ei voi muuta todetta, kuin että lienee täysin liikennöinti sopimuksen vastaista sekä matkustajien ja myöskin kuljettajan aliarvioimista laittaa moinen rytö linjalle, joka on voitettu tarjoamalla liikenteeseen uudet autot...


Totta turiset. Toisaalta, se vasta kuljettajan ja etenkin maksavan matkustajan aliarviointia onkin, kun samanlaisilla peltikuppipurkeilla ajellaan peräti Kuruun ja Ikaalisiin ulottuvia vuoroja...

Mutta kuten sanottua: tuo, että kilpailutetussa liikenteessä tähän asti nähdyt vara-autot ovat olleet kaiketi järjestään näitä laitoksen hylkäämiä lahtikkoja, antaa valitettavan välinpitämättömän kuvan liikennöitsijän tavasta hoitaa voittamaansa liikennettä.

----------


## jtm

15.9 Tkl:
#409/30

16.9 Tkl:
#214/23
#219/28
#400/30
#628/3
#654/24

Tuli mieleen tänään matkustettuani #401:llä 39:llä Hervannanvaltaväylää mennessäni ylämäkeen kun CityUukkari huohotti vähän, että onko siitä tosiaan moottori ajettu loppuun vai eikö kuski painanut kunnolla kaasua?

----------


## J_J

> Tuli mieleen tänään matkustettuani #401:llä 39:llä Hervannanvaltaväylää mennessäni ylämäkeen kun CityUukkari huohotti vähän, että onko siitä tosiaan moottori ajettu loppuun vai eikö kuski painanut kunnolla kaasua?


Että ihan matkustaessa diagnosoit Uukkarin (moottorin) huohottavan? Noilla taidoilla varmasti kannattaisi kysellä töitä korkean tason raskaan kaluston korjaamolta...

----------


## Kinmo

17.9.
Lällä #12 jatkaa linjalla 2 toista päivää peräkkäin. Alkaa olemaan siis jo vakio? Toisaalta, Länsilinjalla on vielä petrattavaa, sillä vasta kolmasosa linjan kalustosta ajetaan omissa väreissä. Mielenkiintoista onkin odottaa, koska vanha EB-ratsu Lällä #62 asettuu kakkoslinjalle.

----------


## Jufo

> 17.9.
> Lällä #12 jatkaa linjalla 2 toista päivää peräkkäin. Alkaa olemaan siis jo vakio? Toisaalta, Länsilinjalla on vielä petrattavaa, sillä vasta kolmasosa linjan kalustosta ajetaan omissa väreissä. Mielenkiintoista onkin odottaa, koska vanha EB-ratsu Lällä #62 asettuu kakkoslinjalle.


Toivottavasti en riko pahasti kuvan tekijänoikeuksia, mutta jokin kuvan kaltainen olisi hulppea näky linjalla 2  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

To 17.9.

TKL #400/30 (City U)
TKL #412/13 (OmniCity), jos en vallan väärin nähnyt aamulla.

----------


## Eppu

17.9. TKL #639 näyttäisi kotiutuneen 31:lle. Takaluukun reunasta paljastui, että auto on kuin onkin käynyt Virossa. Moottorimelu kantautui kyllä erittäin epämiellyttävällä volyymillä sisätiloihin, joten ovatkohan unohtaneet laittaa autoon äänieristykset...

----------


## Aleksi14

17.9

LL #12/79

Nähty Nokian Linja-autoasemalla.

----------


## PepeB

> 17.9. TKL #639 näyttäisi kotiutuneen 31:lle. Takaluukun reunasta paljastui, että auto on kuin onkin käynyt Virossa. Moottorimelu kantautui kyllä erittäin epämiellyttävällä volyymillä sisätiloihin, joten ovatkohan unohtaneet laittaa autoon äänieristykset...


Sama on muissakin "kunnostetuissa" vanhoissa busseissa mm. #218 tai jotain mikä on yleensä linjalla 18

----------


## jtm

16.9 Tkl:
#640/Y34

17.9 Tkl:
#661/3
#409/17
#220/23
#109/24
#121/26
#219/28
31:lle oli ilmestynyt joku Scala tuon #639:n tilalle.

17.9 LL:
#90/Y99, keskustaan.
#57/Y99, keskustaan.
Ja joku OP-Volvo 8700 oli hervantaan päin menevässä Y99:ssä.

----------


## jtm

19.9 LL:
#9/Y99, Hervantaan päin.
#52/Y99, Keskustaan.
#86/Y99, Keskustaan. Mukavaa, että EB-autoja on saatu Tampereen paikallisliikenteeseen  :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

19.9 Tkl:
#121/28
#121/Y28

----------


## jtm

21.9 Tkl:
#627/K13, onkos tämä Nekalanhallin monu kun ei näy paljoa ajossa?
#121/20, tämä tuntuu olevan vara-auton roolissa mutta kai vakioituu kun vakiot muuttuvat aika varmasti torstaina.
#636/25

----------


## Aaro R

21.9

TKL:

#211/23
#234/18
#413/18
#414/18
#223/1

----------


## ihmettelijä

> 21.9 Tkl:
> #627/K13, onkos tämä Nekalanhallin monu kun ei näy paljoa ajossa?
> #121/20, tämä tuntuu olevan vara-auton roolissa mutta kai vakioituu kun vakiot muuttuvat aika varmasti torstaina.
> #636/25


Ei se varmaan oo,kun ei monua oo olemassa  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Ei se varmaan oo,kun ei monua oo olemassa


Minä olen saanut käsityksen, että Nekalan hallilla olisi pari ihan "vakio" vara-autoa? :Surprised:

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Minä olen saanut käsityksen, että Nekalan hallilla olisi pari ihan "vakio" vara-autoa?


Niin oon mäkin saanu.Tosin siitä on aikaa ja se on taakse jäänyttä aikaa. Ei oo enää nykyään. ainut joka taitaa vakiona olla varalla on 160 joka ei kyllä linjallekaan oo lähdössä  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Niin oon mäkin saanu.Tosin siitä on aikaa ja se on taakse jäänyttä aikaa. Ei oo enää nykyään. ainut joka taitaa vakiona olla varalla on 160 joka ei kyllä linjallekaan oo lähdössä


Siihen on ilmeisesti tulossa muutos koska yksi uusista Volvoista jää vara-autoksi. Siksi että olisi laittaa aina samanlainen Volvo tilalle jos joku niistä uusista "sähköpyörätuoliautoista" ei pääse linjalle niin laittaa sit samanlainen.

----------


## Aaro R

22.9

TKL:

#405/26
#412/23

----------


## K V

22.9

TKL:

#400/30

----------


## jpmast

22.9.
Länsilinjat:

#8/2

----------


## jtm

22.9 Tkl:
#224/12
#226/18
#221/23
#219/28

----------


## Aaro R

23.9

TKL:

#121/17
#233/13

Linja 28 ja 30 lienevät siis tehneet "vaihtokaupat" autojen #400 ja #219 osalta? #211 oli tänäänkin linjalla 23, joten olisiko sekin jäämässä kyseiselle linjalle...

----------


## jtm

> 23.9
> 
> TKL:
> 
> Linja 28 ja 30 lienevät siis tehneet "vaihtokaupat" autojen #400 ja #219 osalta? #211 oli tänäänkin linjalla 23, joten olisiko sekin jäämässä kyseiselle linjalle...


Tuskinpa koska #400 menee tämän päivän jälkeen "varavara-autoksi" niin kuin toisessa ketjussa on mainittu. Tuo #211 saattaa hyvinkin olla vakio 23:lla koska vakiot tulee jonkin verran muuttumaan huomenna uusien Volvojen tulon myötä. Tkl #93 näytti olevan tänään liikenteessä keskustassa.

23.9 LL:
#3/85, tämäkin saatu liikkeelle.  :Smile:  Missäs tämä on ollut kun ei ole näkynyt liikenteessä?
#61/85

----------


## PepeB

millehän linjoille nämä uudet bussit tulee? :P

----------


## Eppu

> Tkl #93 näytti olevan tänään liikenteessä keskustassa.


Niinhän tuo taisi olla  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

24.9 Tkl YÖ-vuoroja:
#285/Y1
#267/13
#92/16
#279/17
#420/18
#229/Y23
#284/Y28
#217/30

----------


## killerpop

To 24.9.

Uutuuksista

TKL #90/21, #91/30

----------


## Eppu

24.9.
Linjan 12 osapäivät menivät myös vaihtoon: #212, #215. Tosin näistä jälkimmäiseen ei ollut päreitä asennettu ja 25:n sivulinjakilpikylttiäkään ei oltu muistettu vaihtaa...

----------


## Aaro R

24.9

TKL:

#121/30
#*92/16*
#*88/1*
#218/23
#223/25
#226/25
#281/26

Lihavoidut havainnot ovat siis näitä uusia Volvoja. Linjalla 25 oli myös yksi, mutta en nähnyt numeroa. Muutenkin oli havaittavissa paljon muutoksia eri linjojen kaluston suhteen.

----------


## jtm

24.9 Tkl:
#87/25
Tuli mieleen, että olin #92:n eka matkustaja linjaliikenteessä. :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

24.9. TKL

#93 / 28
#262 / 30
#653 / 11
#629 / 6

----------


## jtm

24.9 Tkl:
#214/39

24.9 LL:
#61/79
#88/Y99, Hervantaan
#31/Y99, Keskustaan
#90/Y99, Keskustaan

----------


## Aaro R

*25.9* (eilen)

TKL:

#270/18
#233/18

*26.9*

TKL:

#285/18
#269/18

Ellen ihan väärin nähnyt niin 26:lla ajelleen #239:n värit olivat muuttuneet kyljestä hieman.

----------


## K V

22.9

TKL:

#91/30

----------


## jpmast

25.9.
TKL
#88 & #121/1
#92/16
#90/21
#89/25
#93/28
#91/30

Länsilinjat
#24/80
#31 & #84/85

Itsellä kun ei ole parempaa tietoa niin voisiko joku kertoa, että ovatko¨
edellä mainitut Länsilinjojen autot vakioita ? Toivottavasti eivät ole.

----------


## jtm

26.9 LL:
#28/Y99 keskustaan.
#62/Y99 keskustaan. Saatiin vihdoinkin Tampereen paikallisliikenteeseen rahtiperää.  :Very Happy:  Kun oli aika ahdasta ja porukka ei meinannut mahtua niin ehdotin kuskille, että laittaa rahtiperään porukkaa mutta ei oikein tykännyt. :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Su 27.9.
Päivän kompa: TKL #39 / 21

----------


## ultrix

> 25.9.
> TKL
> #88 & #121/1


Heh, pari kertaa piti lukea uudelleen, että kyseessä tosiaan TKL:n eikä Paunun havainnot. Jotenkin samanlaisia autonumeroita oli ainakin viime talvikausi kympillä.  :Razz:

----------


## jtm

27.9 Tkl:
#646/17
#87/21
#639/21
13:llakin oli joku uusi Volvo.
#93/28
#91/30
Tietääkö joku missä #216 liikkuu arkisin?

----------


## jtm

28.9 Tkl:
#87/30
#88/1
#92/16
#121/13
#216/30
#220/22
#222/1
#276/1
#638/25

----------


## killerpop

Matkustin tuolla TKL #92:lla juuri linjalla 16, ja keskioven vasen puolisko (sisältä katsottuna) kirkui kuin ajokkilaisissa konsanaan. Toivottavasti muiden uutuuksien alku on ollut parempi.

Ko autosta en valitettavasti kerennyt ottamaan äänimateriaalia, mutta vastaa täysin samaa, mitä tässä tarjoaa Paunu #54 noin kuukauden ikäisenä.

----------


## K V

28.9

TKL:

#91/30
#234/30
#262/30

----------


## killerpop

> Tietääkö joku missä #216 liikkuu arkisin?


TKL #216 näytti olevan tänään ainaki linjalla 30, lähtö 13:35 Torilta

----------


## K V

29.9

TKL:

#91/30
#233/30
#251/30
#262/30
#263/30
#277/20

----------


## deepthroat

29.9 sai TKL:n jokin 200-sarjan teli -Scaloista aikaan Keskustorilta itään ja etelään päin lähteville autoille varsinaisen hässäkän hajoamalla Keskustorin Apteekin nurkalle poikittain liikennevaloihin keula jo osittain Hämeenkadulla, noin kello 17.10. En ehtinyt numeroa ohiajaessa katsoa, mutta olisko ollut 23 tai 30 linjan auto.

----------


## Rester

> TKL #216 näytti olevan tänään ainaki linjalla 30, lähtö 13:35 Torilta


Käsittääkseni on vakiosijoituksena tuossa linjalla.




> 29.9 sai TKL:n jokin 200-sarjan teli -Scaloista aikaan Keskustorilta itään ja etelään päin lähteville autoille varsinaisen hässäkän hajoamalla Keskustorin Apteekin nurkalle poikittain liikennevaloihin keula jo osittain Hämeenkadulla, noin kello 17.10. En ehtinyt numeroa ohiajaessa katsoa, mutta olisko ollut 23 tai 30 linjan auto.


Kyseessä oli linjan 12 auto. Harmittavasti nuo autojen hajoamiset tapahtuu juuri siinä pahimmassa paikassa, missä vain mahdollista. Tuostakin vaikka vain 10 metriä eteenpäin, niin liikenne olisi sujunut edes jotenkuten. :/

----------


## J_J

> 29.9 sai TKL:n jokin 200-sarjan teli -Scaloista aikaan Keskustorilta itään ja etelään päin lähteville autoille varsinaisen hässäkän hajoamalla Keskustorin Apteekin nurkalle poikittain liikennevaloihin keula jo osittain Hämeenkadulla, noin kello 17.10. En ehtinyt numeroa ohiajaessa katsoa, mutta olisko ollut 23 tai 30 linjan auto.


Taisi olla nro 236. "Sujuvasti" muiden linjojen autot peruuttelivat yhtäaikaisesti torin terminaalialueella ristiin rastiin ja pyrkivät kukin poistumaan alueen sisääntuloväylää pitkin linjalleen Hämeenkatua itään. Oli sangen koominen näky...

----------


## jtm

30.9 Tkl:
*#263/37*

----------


## K V

> 30.9 Tkl:
> *#263/37*


30.9

TKL:

*Joku LED-kilpinen 2-akselinen Scala/30*
#280/13

----------

